# Post your hoggie pics!



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

post your african pygmy hedgehog pics here, pref with setup. anyone know any goin for a good price in my area?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

1st up is our girl Miss Huffles who we got off Athravan last year


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is our boy King Pig





































I will get murdered for posting this but this is him getting cuddles at Petes (Poxicator) meet. Hes being cuddled by Corpselight


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bugger ill have to get the cam out tomorrow, we got 10 APHs, an indian long earred (hardwickes) and an egyptian long earred


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bugger ill have to get the cam out tomorrow, we got 10 APHs, an indian long earred (hardwickes) and an egyptian long earred


I couldnt cope with that many. These 2 do my head in at night lols. The male is the worst tho.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I couldnt cope with that many. These 2 do my head in at night lols. The male is the worst tho.


 
he long earreds are worst, more active, always runnin on their wheels day and night, youd think they were on speed :lol2: you get used to the noise in our house. We have the dogs on the landin barkin at any little sound, the sugar gliders in our bedroom runnin on the wheel every night, rodents and rabbits bouncin about makin noise in the next room to us, and kittens in bed with us sittin on our heads!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he long earreds are worst, more active, always runnin on their wheels day and night, youd think they were on speed :lol2: you get used to the noise in our house. We have the dogs on the landin barkin at any little sound, the sugar gliders in our bedroom runnin on the wheel every night, rodents and rabbits bouncin about makin noise in the next room to us, and kittens in bed with us sittin on our heads!


With us u have Mark snoring in my ear or the hedgehogs moving their beds and boxes around all night. I dont know who to yell at 1st lmao. I always blame Mark as the hoggies always give me that wasnt me look.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> With us u have Mark snoring in my ear or the hedgehogs moving their beds and boxes around all night. I dont know who to yell at 1st lmao. I always blame Mark as the hoggies always give me that wasnt me look.


 
ditta has it worse with me, i dont stop talkin all night even though im fast asleep!!! and i sing to adverts that are on the telly in my sleep apparently too!! good job shes an insomniac n quite likes the company!!! i have no recollection of it though!! and the one night every couple of weeks i do actually go into dep sleep she cant stop me from snorin :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ditta has it worse with me, i dont stop talkin all night even though im fast asleep!!! and i sing to adverts that are on the telly in my sleep apparently too!! good job shes an insomniac n quite likes the company!!! i have no recollection of it though!! and the one night every couple of weeks i do actually go into dep sleep she cant stop me from snorin :lol2:


I boot Mark twice 1 for him and 1 for the fact the hoggies wont shut up. They have also started talking to each other through their cages lmao. Mark snores and grinds his teeth to the point i want to strangle him :lol2:. 
Ooooo Ditta should film that and send it to youve been framed or a song contest lmao.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Well I wont post all or I will be here all night, I will post a few of my fave pics which I am sure many of you have seen already but here are some of the guys (both here & gone).

Gamba 








Cosmo








Tinkerbell


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Cleopatra (almost fully healed, had a few cuts on ears as you can see)








Imhotep


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Cleopatra at three weeks old :flrt:








Imhotep coming for mealies


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Aurora II 










I think that will do for now although we are due to do a photoshoot fairly soon so should have some nice news ones.


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

here is a few of mine , playing up for the camera 

great hoggies everyone

cheers col


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

colinbradbury said:


> here is a few of mine , playing up for the camera
> 
> great hoggies everyone
> 
> cheers col


 
OMG wow them pics are fantastic :flrt::flrt:

i love the 1st one in the tub of dried mealies with the mouth open sooooooooooo cute :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

oh oh oh !!! any excuse :lol2: heres my Ripley ( champagne boy) :flrt:









































my cheeky boy


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> OMG wow them pics are fantastic :flrt::flrt:
> 
> i love the 1st one in the tub of dried mealies with the mouth open sooooooooooo cute :flrt::flrt::flrt:



many thanks emma 






> oh oh oh !!! any excuse :lol2: heres my Ripley ( champagne boy) :flrt:


whoohoo , love the one in the pumpkin great shot 

cheers col


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

this is sonic....







































could anyone tell me what type of aph he is?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

colinbradbury said:


> whoohoo , love the one in the pumpkin great shot
> 
> cheers col


thanks colin xx


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

great pics and gorgeous hogs everyone! keep em coming! the long ears..do their ears bend down when they go into a ball or is that one pic just cos hes little? i take it theyre not as common as aphs?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sarah24601 said:


> this is sonic....
> 
> 
> could anyone tell me what type of aph he is?


Hes a normal aka Salt and Pepper.


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

this is one of three I have, my other 2 were still sleeping but will get pics soon.

Tilly my albino girl.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

colinbradbury said:


>


Is this Lula and Tillys sister!!! She is adorable! Lula was supposed to be a champagne but when went to get her realised she was black eyed cinnicot...still beautiful though! x


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

My girls

Tallulah









Her sister Matilda 









x


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hes a normal aka Salt and Pepper.


salt & pepper isnt the 'normal' colour, true s&p are the rarest of the colours, the hog in the pic looks like a choc but with the pic been out of focus its almost impossible to tell for sure

there is a lot of misuse of the term salt & pepper with some breeders selling anything from brown to dark grey as them,

here are a cpl of pics of my hogs










































some of my adults pics are here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-pet-pictures/242738-few-hog-pics.html


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pgag_1_york said:


> salt & pepper isnt the 'normal' colour, true s&p are the rarest of the colours, the hog in the pic looks like a choc but with the pic been out of focus its almost impossible to tell for sure
> 
> there is a lot of misuse of the term salt & pepper with some breeders selling anything from brown to dark grey as them,
> 
> ...


 
awwwwwwwwwww they are just adorable :flrt::flrt: love the ickle tidgey one your holding between your fingers soooooooooooooooo cute :flrt::flrt:

the pinto is gorgas too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

awwwwwwwww!! look at that little tiny one!! how old is it? CUTE!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pgag_1_york said:


> salt & pepper isnt the 'normal' colour, true s&p are the rarest of the colours, the hog in the pic looks like a choc but with the pic been out of focus its almost impossible to tell for sure
> 
> there is a lot of misuse of the term salt & pepper with some breeders selling anything from brown to dark grey as them,
> 
> ...


Our girlie is a registered salt and pepper from Athravan and she looks like that hog : victory:. I know what u mean our male was sold as a s&p but hes actually a brown


----------



## Quackalong (Nov 10, 2008)

<3

Love the hogs everyone!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's Hoggle, my misery guts


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

here's my boy Floyd playing:


----------

